# Sicherheitskonzept mit Siemens F-CPU



## fency (16 Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss jetzt mal ganz blöd nachfragen.
Ich hab von meinem Chef die Aufgabe bekommen, mir mal anzusehen, wie sich eine F-CPU auf unser Sicherheitssystem auswirken würde.
Im Moment machen wir noch alles mit Not-Aus-Relais, 1-kanalig.

Mein Chef möchte jetzt aber gerne Wissen wie das ganze aussieht wenn wir 1-kanalig auf einen F-Eingang und über einen F-Ausgang auf einen Schütz gehen.
Welcher Performance-Level wäre das? 

Mein Chef möchte wenn leicht möglich auf Performance Level d kommen.
Was muss dafür erfüllt werden?

Ich habe mich bis jetzt gar nicht mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt und bin daher ziemlich planlos.

Ich weiß nur von früher, dass es Sicherheitskategorie 1-4 gab und es dafür ganz klare Schaltungsbeispiele gab.
Nach der "neuen" Norm, sehe ich nichts mehr außer Berechnungen. Also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, hat man ein relativ einfaches Thema unnötig kompliziert gemacht.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir bei diesem Thema jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

danke


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Januar 2014)

fency schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bis jetzt gar nicht mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt und bin daher ziemlich planlos.



Endschuldige bitte aber normalerweise antworte ich nicht so ...
Ich denke mal, dass sowohl du als auch dein Chef, sich ganz dringend mal mit der Thematik beschäftigen sollten.
z.B. Not-Aus einkanalig macht man (nach meiner Meinung) schon seit mindestens 20 Jahren nicht mehr.

Ansonsten ist die F-SPS natürlich grundsätzlich/ausdrücklich dafür gemacht um Sicherheitssteuerungen damit zu realisieren.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## fency (16 Januar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Larry,

auch wenn sie ABSOLUT SINNLOS ist.

Das ich mich damit beschäftigen muss, wusste ich auch vorher schon und warum sollte man einen 1-kanaligen Not-Aus-Kreis seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr verwenden?
Wenn nicht mehr benötigt wird, ist es absolut ausreichend.

Hoffe mal da kommen noch etwas qualifiziertere Aussagen.

Aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## holgermaik (16 Januar 2014)

Hallo fency
Ich denke mal ihr habt da erheblichen Bedarf.
Als Einstieg in die Thematik kann ich euch nur Empfehen einen Berater hinzuzuziehen. Fa. Pilz, Phoenix Contact oder... bieten solchen Service.
Ansonsten ist euer Einstieg schon falsch. 





> Mein Chef möchte wenn leicht möglich auf Performance Level d kommen.


Maschinensicherheit ist kein Wunschkonzert. Welchen PL ihr benötigt muss Anhand einer *Gefahrenanalyse* ermittelt werden.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## fency (16 Januar 2014)

Hallo Holger,

Wir wissen, dass wir PL c benötigen und mein Chef würde aber wenn es kein großer Aufwand ist gerne auf PL d gehen.
Ich möchte nur wissen, welches PL wir durch die von mir beschrieben Ausführung erreichen würden.
Um meinem Chef mal vorab sagen zu können wo wir ungefähr stehen.
Es ist geplant, dass wir einen Berater hinzu ziehen und dieses Thema dann mit diesem aufarbeiten.

Grüsse Florian


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2014)

fency schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort Larry,
> 
> auch wenn sie ABSOLUT SINNLOS ist.
> 
> ...



Ich finde deine Aussage ganz schön anmaßend...

Lese das hier durch, es geht auf alle deine Probleme ein
http://www.dguv.de/medien/ifa/de/pub/rep/pdf/rep07/biar0208/2_2008.pdf


----------



## extruder_luder (16 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Vor 20 Jahren hiess es Not Aus.
Heute ist das in der Regel Not Halt.
Deshalb muss man sich erst damit beschaeftigen, bevor man Leuten die wirklich Ahnung haben
erzaehlt was sinnvoll ist.
Wir sind auch nocht bei "WUENSCH DIR WAS", bei Sicherheit zaehlen Fakten.
Gruss

Oliver


----------



## fency (16 Januar 2014)

Not-Halt, Not-Aus.
Jetzt komm mir doch nicht mit der Leier. 
Für mich wird ein Not-Halt im normalen Sprachgebrauch immer ein Not-Aus sein.
Ich weiß auch nicht wo die ganze Aufregung herkommt.
Ich habe eine ganz normale Frage gestellt und außer Holger haben es alle anderen vorgezogen arrogante Belehrungen abzugeben, anstatt auf das Thema einzugehen.
Ich versteh das echt nicht.


----------



## volker (16 Januar 2014)

wie man in den wald hineinruft so schallt es auch heraus.
und not-aus ist NICHT das gleiche wie not-halt!
und in deinem ersten post schreibst du, daß du weißt was kat 1-4 bedeutet.
welche kat habt ihr also max mit eurer 1-kanaligkeit erreicht.
gleiche betrachtung gibt es bei der neuen norm. ein bisschen lesen und du siehst schnell das 1-kanalig max pl c werden kann.


----------



## holgermaik (16 Januar 2014)

Wenn du dir den BGIA Report den RN verlinkt hat anschaust, wirdt du selber merken, dass dir niemand einen PL aus deinen Angaben berechnen kann.
Eure Machine / Anlage ist damals sicherlich nach 954-1 in Kat. 1 oder evtl sogar nur B erbaut wurden.
Den Umfang eurer Arbeiten kannst du nur selber einschätzen oder einschätzen lassen. Ich denke mal er wird riesig werden. 
Angefangen von den Sensoren über die Logik bis hin zu den Aktoren. 
Ein stupides Austauschen von Schützen durch eine SPS bringt keine Verbesserung.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2014)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke mal, dass sowohl du als auch dein Chef, sich ganz dringend mal mit der Thematik beschäftigen sollten.
> z.B. Not-Aus einkanalig macht man (nach meiner Meinung) schon seit mindestens 20 Jahren nicht mehr.
> ...


Ob ein NotAus ein oder zwei kanalig angeschlossen werden kann ist vom PLr abhängig.
Und allgemein gilt, das man mit entsprechenden Gebern (Geber-Qualität beachten) auch mit einem einkanaligen Geber an einer S7 F-SPS  PLd bzw. SIL 2 erreichen kann.
Siehe Seite 120 in folgenden pdf
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/12490437

Hier noch ein Auszug aus dem oben gennanten Dokument
Seite 40



> ...
> In der Regel gilt: Um SIL2/Kat.3/PLd zu erreichen, ist ein einkanaliger Geber ausreichend,
> um SIL3/Kat.4/PLe zu erreichen, müssen Geber zweikanalig angeschlossen werden. Um
> jedoch SIL2/Kat.3/PLd mit einem einkanaligen Geber zu erreichen, muss dieser Geber
> ...



Aber grundsätzlich auch meine Empfehlung:
Holt euch jemanden hinzu der Ahnung von der Materie hat und besucht evtl. den einen oder anderen Lehrgang.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2014)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Ein stupides Austauschen von Schützen durch eine SPS bringt keine Verbesserung.



Im Gegenteil es kann sogar noch schlimmer werden, es kann schnell passieren das wenn
von Konvektioneller Technik (Hardware Relais) auf Elektronischer Technik (Sicherheits SPS)
das geforderte Sicherheitsnivau höher wird, so ist es auf jedem fall in manchen 'C-Normen'
gefordert. 
Mal abgesehen von der nicht anspruchslosen Valledierung.

Edit:
Hier mal ein Auszug aus einer C-Norm, da wird aus einer Katagorie 1 auf einmal eine Katagorie 3.
So etwas kann sich schon auf die Architektur des Sicherheitskonzept auswirken.
Eine Sicherheits SPS würde ich jetzt einmal als Elektronisches Bauteil bewerten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2014)

Und weil es schon zu Diskussionen geführt hat, hier in Kurzform der Unterschied Not-Halt und Not-Aus. 

*Not-Aus*


> Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist, die Versorgung mit elektrischer Energie zu einer ganzen oder zu einem Teil einer Installation abzuschalten, falls ein Risiko für elektrischen Schlag oder ein anderes Risiko elektrischen Ursprungs besteht (aus EN 60204- 1 Anhang D).
> Funktionale Aspekte zum Ausschalten im Notfall sind in IEC 60364-4-46 (identisch mit
> HD 384-4-46 und VDE 0100 Teil 460) festgelegt. Ein Ausschalten im Notfall ist vorzusehen, wo
> ● Schutz gegen direktes Berühren (z. B. mit Schleifleitungen, Schleifringkörpern, Schaltgeräten in elektrischen Betriebsräumen) nur durch Abstand oder Hindernisse erreicht wird;
> ...



*Not-Halt*


> Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist, einen Prozess oder eine Bewegung anzuhalten, der (die) Gefahr bringend wurde (aus EN 60204-1 Anhang D). Weiterhin heißt es in 9.2.5.4.2 von EN 60204-1:
> Zusätzlich zu den Anforderungen für Stopp (siehe 9.2.5.3 von EN 60204-1) gelten für das Stillsetzen im Notfall folgende Anforderungen:
> ● Es muss gegenüber allen anderen Funktionen und Betätigungen in allen Betriebsarten Vorrang haben
> ● Die Energie zu den Maschinen-Antriebselementen, die einen Gefahr bringenden Zustand bzw. Gefahr bringende Zustände verursachen können, muss ohne Erzeugung anderer Gefährdungen so schnell wie möglich abgeschaltet werden (z. B. durch mechanische Anhaltevorrichtungen, die keine externe Versorgung erfordern, durch Gegenstrombremsen bei Stopp-Kategorie 1).
> ...


----------

